# Spray paint??



## The-hunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey I was wondering if you guys could help me out?

There is a couple of things I wanted to build this year and I'm not to sure
What kind to use. I want to know what kind of spray paint I can use on styrofoam and where I can get it. I have looked at some but either don't say if it's safe to use, or the ones that do say are glossy. Can i just use any spray paint or not. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Normal spray paint will eat the foam. Although it can be a great technique to add character to your foam, you can't really use it to just paint foam.
We used to be able to get a water based spray paint called H20 which was safe to use on foam, but I haven't been able to find it lately.
Many of us use a product called DryLock and paint the foam. It gives a bit of a rough texture and helps seal and protect it. You can then use regular spray paint to change the color.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive had good experiences with a few krylon flat colors(a little pricey but worth it), didnt eat the styro, i bought the cheap black paint feom home depot and it ate it pretty ferociously. lol. Hope that helped


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want to use spray paint you'll need to put a layer of latex primer/paint on the foam first. As Halstaff said, spray paint will begin to dissolve the foam because of the solvents in the paint.


----------



## The-hunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for the help guys. Appreciate it very much


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Learn to use an airbrush and you can spray whatever kind of paint you want, for a lot less, and with a whole lot better control.

A base layer of latex paint will also give your prop a bit more protection. It tends to be more flexible than straight acrylics or enamels.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

You can get styrofoam safe spray paint at most large craft stores, like Michaels. Look for floral paint.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

You can always put a substrate on the foam, like joint compound or some other mastic which will protect it and provide a surface for painting with whatever medium you want


----------

